# Lund



## percheye (Jan 2, 2003)

Does anyone own or have any experience with Lund boat. My dad is considering to buy a lund pro V. Any input thanks


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

percheye, I've got a Lund Pro-v 2025 le and love the boat. It is an awesome fishing machine. I fish the Detroit River and Lake Erie mostly, but I will hit a few inland lakes as well. If there are any specific questions you would like to ask, fire away. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

eyebuster, I'll trade you a day of muskie fishing for a day on the detroit river in that machine..........


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

If I had the lettuce to buy a great boat...It would be a LUND...I have fished out of several of them and they are great...


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

I have a Lund 1890 Gary Roach edition and I love it. This is the tiller steering model so it has a lot of room for fishing. I fish Erie, Saginaw Bay and Lake Michigan and it handles the water really well. My next one though will definitely be the 2025 model though with a console. The 3-5 foot waves start to take a toll on your arm with a tiller when you have run 10 miles in them, but for fish its worth it.

Good Fishing
Tim


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey GOTCHA, anytime my friend. I like doing the trip for trip thing gives me another excuse to get out and do some fishing The boss (wife) says, I have way to many excuses to go fishing and I'll just add this one to the list....no problem


----------



## Homer (Mar 1, 2001)

I've got a Lund Pro-v 1775 and love it. You generally pay more up front for the Lund name (compared to some other high quality boats), but they also tend to have a higher resale value.

Gotcha, you might want to think twice before trading trips with that eyebuster character; he seems pretty shady to me.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

That's funny Homie I was thinking the exact same thing  

BTW Homer, I want to make the run with you after some perchies when they start over to our Canadian friends side of the Lake. Travelling by boat of course......


----------



## Troutbeck (Jan 20, 2003)

Perch--Just bought a Lund Alaskan last fall. Seems like a very well-built boat. It's pretty basic but it takes rough water really well and is stabile.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I have a Pro V 1775 Deluxe and it is everything I could emagine. I has a 90 horse Evinerude and I have had no problems with the boat. Sometimes I wish I had a bigger one but would miss some of the fun a boat of this size brings. If I had to do it again I wouldn't hesitate to get another Lund.

Good luck

Rick


----------



## percheye (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks For all the advise. Im looking at 19 pro-v dual counsals. The problem is that dad cant afford a new one and i know that 95 percent of the used Lund are used by pros and i know how they beat on thier boats. Even though Lunds are built well. My dad does like the high resale value. Hey eyebuster did u buy your boat new?
thanks


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

Yes sir, I bought the boat new. I ordered the boat with a 225 optimax, and 15 hp bigfoot 4 stroke kicker. That way I could have Lund rig the kicker motor with all the controls at the helm, it has power tilt on it also. I also ordered all my electronics and bow mount trolling motor and had these rigged through the dealer. 

For some reason it really doesn't matter what you get on the boat, it seems like I'm adding something new all the time, good thing CABELAS is close by Now I'm in the market for a auto-pilot system for the kicker and think I going to go with the TR-1.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

eyebuster had me out in his and i really thought it was a great ride. cool boat. laid out well and rode the water well. cant wait to get another ride.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Well, I have a Lund for sale. Percheye, check your PM's.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I ordered a new 18' Alaskan last October. Lund came out with some changes on the 18 footer for 2003 and that is what did me in. Wider beam, and more HP. I stuck a 90hp Yammaha 4-stroke on it, trolling moter, X-97, LCX-19C with GPS module, 3 bank charger.....the list goes on. 

Now all I need is some walleye lessons on Lake Erie. 

The common argument is Lund's are expensive. Well, your right. I think that if you keep the boat long enough the price will work out for you. If you think you will sell it in two years, you may want to look at another boat.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

I have a 1800 Fisherman w/ 4.3L 6 cylinder Mercruiser I/O. It is a model year 2000 Lund. I could not be any happier with this boat. I had it fully rigged (4 electric downriggers, gps, graph, radio, trolling motor, etc.) at the dealer before pulling the boat home in October, 1999. The model year 2000 was 8" wider than the model year 1999 of this same 1800 Fisherman model which makes for ALOT more room in a boat this size. I have had absolutely zero problems with the boat I mainly fish Lake Michigan although I have trailered over to Lake Erie a few times too. As stated above... Lunds are fish catching machines. Yes... they are a chunk of coin... but hold their resale value alot better and alot of the other boats. I wish you luck in your search and future purchase!! Any questions... feel free to give me a holler!


----------



## Troutbeck (Jan 20, 2003)

Perch:

You almost can't go wrong with a Lund. I just bought a Lund Alaskan last fall and I love it. It is a very sturdy boat and rides like a dream. Your dad may pay just a little more for a Lund than some other boats. But by the time you factor in the motor, trailer and accessories, there's not a lot of difference in price between a Lund and a cheaper boat. In my opinion, it's worth the money. 

Hope that helps. 

Trout


----------



## percheye (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for all yours guys input.


----------



## bigbucks (Feb 13, 2003)

Living in san jose,ca I go all over the state fishing in my1800 fisherman,with a 130 horse honda 4 stroke. Nice boat,lot of good
comments from other people that goout fishing with me.
Mostly fish the delta,lot of area to fish


----------



## beemerman (Jan 20, 2002)

I love my 1890 Pro-V Gary Roach, BUT I fish lake Erie most of the time and after a fiew years ( I dont fish every day, maby once a week) I noticed the floor boards moveing while I was under way. When I removed the floorboards I discoverd the bulkhead in front of the gas tank had broken in two. There is a holr there that one of the airator hoses pass thru. I believe the hole weakened the bulkhead. I couldnt get any help from 60 Lakes (They dont sell Lunds anny more, thank God) I tried to get help from Lund and it was NON-EXISTANT!!!!!! So I fixed it Myself. Its held up very well. I do still love it tho.


----------

